# EUREKA's Last Ride Into History?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Last month, Dan Markoff, the owner/operator/engineer of the Eureka & Palisades No.4, "EUREKA", posted a message to the Narrow Gauge Railroad Discussion Forum explaining that he may no longer be able to run Eureka past the end of the year . In 2013, a 5-year exemption from an FRA service inspection will expire, and Dan doesn't know when or if he will have the money or the energy for another inspection. This means that the 2012 Railfest held by the Durango & Silverton Railroad this August may well be the engine's last run outside of Nevada.


Many garden railroaders only know the EUREKA as a pretty plastic model of an 'American Standard' 4-4-0 from Bachmann. But the real Eureka was built in 1875, before Custer's defeat at the Little Big Horn, and is now the last wood-burning, narrow-gauge engine still operating. The twenty-ton engine still runs perfectly, building 120 lbs. pressure with her original 'Russian Iron' boiler. Eureka lives in Dan Markoff's driveway in Las Vegas and is registered in Nevada as a recreational vehicle (like a snowmobile, Markoff is fond of saying.) She is listed as a structure, however, on the National Register of Historic Places. Markoff bought the engine from an amusement park, where it had burned in a fire, and went to work restoring it for a debut at the California Railfair in 1991. Eureka has traveled since, on a flatbed trailer, to several western tourist railroads where she has operated as a 'guest' locomotive.


I read the news of the Eureka's possible 'retirement' with a pang, and a rush of memories. I first saw the Eureka at the California Railfair in 1999; I was lucky enough to ride behind her in 2004, during that year's Railfest at the Durango & Silverton. On an overcast, almost drizzly morning, about 30 people packed aboard the Shenandoah, an authentic narrow-gauge chair car built in 1880, and we were quickly on our way...












As we pulled out of Durango, we paralleled the highway for a while, which meant that we attracted an escort of curious automobile drivers; some even accelerated ahead and pulled over to get better pictures as we passed.












It wasn't long before we made a scheduled wood stop. Volunteers piled out of the Shenandoah and formed a daisy chain, passing the logs up into the tender. That's Dan Markoff bending over by the cowcatcher.












The track soon curved to follow the Animas River Canyon, and there were several 'photo-ops' as we crossed and re-crossed the river.






















Eventually we met the Galloping Goose No.5, which was also running that day as a Railfest 'guest.' The two engines took turns affording photo opportunities to all of us.
































On we went, and as the canyon grew deeper, we climbed higher along its edge. You could feel the engine working harder, and smell the woodsmoke.












Eventually the track reached a high point of 7200 feet, and the river was a distant roar below. You could hardly hear Eureka as she came around the bend on a run-by. But that changed quickly!










































For me, that was indeed the peak of the trip. It was late in the afternoon by now, and time to head back to the Durango Roundhouse. There was time to shake Dan Markoff's hand and thank him for bringing Eureka back to life; then we stood by and watched Eureka back off the turntable and to bed for the night!































So there it is. Riding behind Eureka is not "Trains Land". It is not a "fully immersive, realistic ride." There are no animatronics -- no technology, in fact, beyond the 19th Century. The smoke and oil and wood ash and vibration are all REAL, and are part of the breath and pulse of this engine. Eureka is the last of her kind, and these may be her last days free to roam western rails. So if you get the chance, go visit her at the Durango Railfest, August 17-20. I guarantee you'll never forget it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

A beautiful narrative to a beautiful locomotive from a by-gone era. STILL operating 137 years later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pix/story thanks!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure will miss knowing the Eureka is still steaming regularly after so many years. Maybe Dan will pass her on to another caring owner. 

Thanks for the great photos. I have ridden there numerous times, but unfortunately not behind the Eureka. 

Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember seeing a video about the Eureka at a Roanoke Chapter NRHS meeting. For some reason I can no longer remember, the locomotive ran low on wood at a particularly desolate part of the trip. The resourceful crew and passengers forraged for large pieces of dried sagebrush, and the locomotive was able to steam to the next regular woodpile. 

I hope circumstances can be found to allow this locomotive to keep steaming. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice piece of "photo journalism" Great looking locomotive. Here's hoping FRA will grant another 5 years. 

I see that Eureka has an air compressor for brakes. Much needed for that trip. William Mason a wood burner of the B&O does not have pumps and is deftly quiet. Those wood burners you almost want to stick a few racks of ribs in the firebox and have a rolling BBQ.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have it on reasonably good authority that Dan plans to go through with the FRA inspection, so hopefully this won't be the last year for Eureka.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary for putting together a great news thread and outstanding photos. 

While we read that the owner of the train may not be able to afford having the Eureka inspected and resertified, I have to wonder what the cost of these inspections and certifications will cost? 

I can't believe it's more than a million dollars and if it isn't, why not start a "Save the Eureka fund"? 

Heck these funds by donations are going on all the time for all kinds of things. 

Kalmbach news with all their train magazines could do themselves a great media honor. 

I mean, how many of you would be willing to donate to save this loco? 

And even if it needs repair, how much are we talking? 

Isn't it well worth the repair costs? 

Think of the millions of dollars spent all over this country to save old buildings. 

How many of these buildings being saved are near as old as the Eureka? 

I hope some one or some company will step up and save the Eureka. 

Museums are great, but this loco obviously deserves to be it's own rolling operating museums


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

This is very sad, I road this train a couple of years ago with my Family. 
It would be a pitty if it would never be able to steam up again.

Jethro


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd give some $ to it. I've never seen the loco run and almost certainly can't make it out this year but I'd love to try to help keep it running.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

Very good comments.

It is certainly something that I could support.

Chuck


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

This trend causes me to wonder: I am curious about how the British, who have preserved numerous examples of so many classes of locomotives operating all over their country, manage to do it. Consider the weekly fan trips in the North with doubleheaded black fives. Or building and running a completely new A1 pacific from the original plans. Can you imagine doing that here? They seem to be gaining --and we seem to be losing --preserved steam.

Tom


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 20 Jun 2012 03:38 PM 
This trend causes me to wonder: I am curious about how the British, who have preserved numerous examples of so many classes of locomotives operating all over their country, manage to do it. Consider the weekly fan trips in the North with doubleheaded black fives. Or building and running a completely new A1 pacific from the original plans. Can you imagine doing that here? They seem to be gaining --and we seem to be losing --preserved steam.

Tom

At the risk of getting the thread locked, the differences are societal. The Brits care about history. They are still more willing to work together and sacrifice to reach a common goal. They are also more willing to bear an extra tax or two to help fund historic preservation.

OTOH, over here it's "all about ME". Anything not new and shiny is considered worthless by many. Museums don't work together. A historic preservation tax would be DOA, and foamers take pictures but don't buy tickets.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 20 Jun 2012 10:20 AM 
I have it on reasonably good authority that Dan plans to go through with the FRA inspection, so hopefully this won't be the last year for Eureka.  
Didn't you pull some throttle on that engine when you were here once??

Dan is also building a passenger coach, combine actually, over at the museum's shop. It's stunning.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote: Dan is also building a passenger coach, combine actually, over at the museum's shop. It's stunning. 

Reply: Hi Bob 

If Dan is working at a museum's shop, has he tried to get the museum to raise funds to help with the Eureka? 

It would seem to me that he must have some in at the museum.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Makes me think of an old (1960s) folk song, possibly performed by the New Kingston Trio, called "Blue Water Line." One phrase in the chorus said: "If you haven't got a quarter, maybe you can spare a dime? If we get enough dimes, well we can save the old Blue Water Line." Dollars instead of dimes this time, but do-able. I've already contributed to the restoration a Hershey Transit trolley, and I would be glad to help this cause once a fund raising organization is incorporated. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I should not imply that the British are all alone in building new steam: Dave Kloke of South Elgin Illinois has built the beautiful Leviathan, a completely new 4-4-0, and has been running it.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't think it will go to a museum. 


Here is a quote from Dan 


"I know. Life is short and I have given it a lot of thought. The one things I do not want to happen is to have Eureka get stuck in museum of some sort and never used. She was made to run and she does it well even now 137 years after leaving Baldwin. The Nevada State Railroad Museum fits the catagory as one of those rare institutions that keep the engines going as opposed to stuffing and mounting the locomotive. 

The only thing that worries me about any museum is that even the people and policies change, so there would have to be some conditions as to its future. Museums like the Smithsonian are wonderful, but unfortunately Eureka's sister engine "Jupiter" is as dead as a beaver hat. It just sits there with literally dummies surrounding it in a poor attempt to make it look like it is in a "live" enviorment. For me, there is nothing that compares to a living breathing wood burning engine. No picure, display surrounded by manequins can come close to the actual thing doing what it was built to do. Future generations should have the chance to see why such locomotives became icons of power in the 19th century. A huge part of their mystique is to see them run. 

So, I think and ponder. I will have plans worked out to preseve her for future generations so they too can see why I have devoted so much of my life to keeping Eureka going strong. 

Dan" 


Rodney


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

I love my 4-4-0 Hope it isnt the last ride. Its a great engine. Russ


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

Anyone have any new info on the Eureka?? Is it still running?? Was the boiler test ever done?? Can someone give an update please, also did the owner ever finish the passenger cars he was building for it?? 

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She running in Boulder City, NV as I type this.  My buddy is helping fire her.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds great Dwight. Now can anyone tell us what has happened over the last couple of years?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In terms of what?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Did it have the inspection done? Did it pass or need work? How did it get from Durango to NV? Was it trucked or run their on the rails? 

Inquiring minds and those of us that are mindless want to know. 

So give it up Dwight. We know you're holding back on us.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

The FRA (Federal Railway Administration) requires a boiler inspection and a (time or number of operational days, whichever comes first) rebuild. The Durango & Silverton is under FRA regulations as it crosses national and state highways; it is considered "non-insular". Any insular railroad, however, is exempt from FRA regulations and therefore only requires a local or state boiler inspection, depending on location. 

In Nevada, only the state boiler inspection is needed to operate on non-insular railroads. Dan Markoff lives in Las Vegas (and actually keeps the Eureka in a garage built beside his house). He has a close relationship with both the Nevada State Railroad Museum in Boulder City, and the (unrelated) Nevada State Railroad Museum in Carson City. The Boulder City museum has a small length of track built by Dan on which he runs the Eureka several times a year, and the Carson City museum has dual-gauged its circular loop, allowing him to run the locomotive at either location. 

If you have the chance, the Carson City museum is currently restoring a 2-6-0, Glenbrook, of similar vintage to the Eureka and Dan is supposed to make the trip up next year for a joint steamup. Dan's been working on a period-accurate coach and combine for the Eureka for several years and I wouldn't be surprised if they make their public debut then. 

The Eureka is trucked from location to location; as it is 3 foot narrow gauge, rather than standard gauge, there's no way it could run outside of a few specific railroads in the country. 

Oh, and about the rebuild: Dan keeps the Eureka in -fantastic- shape; he rebuilt it himself, as when he bought it it had been in a fire. He uses special water treatments and maintains it in, honestly, better-than-new condition. It doesn't need a rebuild, and won't for a long time, unless he decides to attempt FRA certification again.

There's a long series that he's written on the restoration and operation of the Eureka in the NSRM's Sagebrush Headlight newsletter, found here. I don't know which issues have parts, but it's been several years running and I think it's still going.

Any other questions?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Interesting story. 

Thanks for the info Robbie.


----------

